# [SOLVED] Sound plays through speakers when headphones plugged in.



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got an annoying problem going on with my laptop. When I plug in my headphones, sound comes from both the headphones and the speakers. 

Hp pavillion DM3 running windows 7 SP1 and an IDT sound driver V.6.10.6289.0 latest. 

I've done every last update I possibly can, went right to HP for the driver, did several clean installs of the drivers, tried everything I could find on google. I've tried checking the headphones as the default device (It can't go to default, it will only go to "ready") I've tried disabling and re-enabling both the speakers and headphones, both at the same time and separately, the jack is physically ok, everything is connected, ran the windows troubleshooter, and the problem is still there.. I'm out of ideas, nothing has worked, what can I do?
This seems to be a common problem, but there's been no definite fixes. Even a third party solution would be great at this point.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sound plays through speakers when headphones plugged in.*

Did it ship with Win7, or did you upgrade to Win7?

In any case, the audio switch or in this case, having the built-in speakers disabled when headphones are attached are a function of the audio drivers. In some drivers, in the audio configuration, is an option to disable speakers when headphones are attached. Others perform this action by default and cannot be changed.


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Sound plays through speakers when headphones plugged in.*

It shipped with windows 7, and since it's an IDT driver, there doesn't seem to be an option. 

Anyway, I was thinking it must be an issue with this newest update, since nothing else has changed besides updates. I'm really hoping it's not hardware, so if I can find an option to fix it somehow in the software, that'd be great.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sound plays through speakers when headphones plugged in.*

You could uninstall the audio drivers, reboot, and install the older version.


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Sound plays through speakers when headphones plugged in.*

As it turns out, this may have been hardware related, or it may have finally installed the right driver. Whatever the case, it's done for now. Hopefully for good. 

There were a few things that may have fixed it, including uninstalling the driver and letting windows install it for me, and cleaning the jack. I guess I should have checked in between, but if anyone else has this problem, maybe try that and see if it works.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sound plays through speakers when headphones plugged in.*

Glad you got it figured out.


----------

